# Shrimp trade corner farse



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd like to know if anyone actually got any shrimp from blitzcraze. I've had a lot of people from this site asking me this very question. I didn't receive anything from him nor do I know anyone that did. If you did actually receive anything from blitzcraze please post in this thread. I'm sure everyone would like to know if this was all a farse or not. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Considering the last message before closing the thread said he changed his mind and sold them all to somebody else who "made an offer they couldn't refuse" I doubt it.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Nope. Nada.


----------



## Hon123 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, not me. didn't get any from this person.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The pic he posted of the brown camo shrimp wasn't his pic. It was just cropped and rotated. 
http://vimg.myvido1.com/AVWZEUUZEZXpFbONVUsVVP.jpg


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

sounded too good to be true, that's why I didn't ask for expensive free stuff.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

While I hoped for the best for GTAA members, I chose to stay away from that thread. Few things didn't add up.


----------



## BillB (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope nothing here. It was a nice idea but then again so are some group buys and trades i see going on


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Ya seemed like a bunch of bullshit... Considering everyone would have gladly paid, why sell all to one person if you want to share the breed. 

Maybe some people lack attention? lol


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Not sure if there is any point in speculating anymore about this. It was random act of kindness/trying to expand the shrimp pool in Toronto but if someone did offer a large sum of money I can hardly blame them for taking it. 

I vaguely remember people offering a few hundred for just 10? We can only guess what he would have gotten for the whole lot. 

Also, he may have suffered more deaths from shipping than first though and had to sell just to recover the initial cost. Anyone that's gotten shrimp shipped internationally will know how bad DOA/acclimation deaths are. The trading idea is still good, just maybe we should start off with Neos...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I was supposed to get some OEBT as well...but never got anything.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> I was supposed to get some OEBT as well...but never got anything.


They would have died with u....lol


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> They would have died with u....lol


my bt that i got from Brent are still doing great ...you just jelly cause you didn't make the cut ;P


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

manhtu said:


> my bt that i got from Brent are still doing great ...you just jelly cause you didn't make the cut ;P


Did they color up? Cause I was extremely skeptical at their blue status lol


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Lol seems everyone got played by this guy. The idea was still extremely unifying, would be great if we could actually do it with less rare species. However whatever his intentions were, they were just wrong. Just found the original post from this one, read some, totally hilarious. Anyone notice how horrible of a quality his pics were? Cellphone qualities won't capture the lighting details of the photos - instead most were high quality photos that were posted online with a small file which when he tried to explode it, it pixelated. Again would of been great.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I took some better pics of the BT with my GF Iphone 4S.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well .... not sure what to say. But the idea will never float. The whole thing was working under the utopian idea that every one was soooo good at breeding shrimps, that there is an unlimited amount for everybody. But the reality is, only the best will succeed, while those guys who can't breed will keeps asking for more and more and more. And before you know it, you can start dipping into the pool and asking for more. Then sell it else where and come back to ask for more. Mean while; those who can breed them, will forever be locked into breeding shrimps for everyone to sell ... er .. I mean to try to unsuccessfully breed them .

It's been tried on zebra plecos before.

And lastly, the next time some one says " A friend of a friend who died and left him a fortune and I just needed some up front payment to get this deal of the century ...."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well .... not sure what to say. But the idea will never float. The whole thing was working under the utopian idea that every one was soooo good at breeding shrimps, that there is an unlimited amount for everybody. But the reality is, only the best will succeed, while those guys who can't breed will keeps asking for more and more and more. And before you know it, you can start dipping into the pool and asking for more. Then sell it else where and come back to ask for more. Mean while; those who can breed them, will forever be locked into breeding shrimps for everyone to sell ... er .. I mean to try to unsuccessfully breed them .
> 
> It's been tried on zebra plecos before.
> 
> And lastly, the next time some one says " A friend of a friend who died and left him a fortune and I just needed some up front payment to get this deal of the century ...."


Was that friend of a friend a Nigerian prince as well? :O

Yeah, I tried to figure out how it would eventually work after a while of the charade, it just didn't add up.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Agreed. It was just too sweet 
Sad it lasted so long though. Seemed like it got a lot of people really hyped up and were improving their setups for this mere purpose. Disappointing it was a nothing more than a tease. I personally would never of gotten it since I'm still blah with shrimp, but I know there were a lot of shrimp people that must've been really pissed about this.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump for anyone that missed this before.


----------

